# Technical manual update



## Micdrow (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all,

Well as you can see there where a few more updates since last manual update that I had written.

Couple of things happening.

Projects Im currently working on
Converting the Do-217 to pdf format for easier use
B-25 manual
TB-3 manual
Fw-44 manual

My private message email box has been busy with request's. I have one request. Please ask for them here in the public form. That way there are no repeats and every one knows what people are looking for. I am running out of manuals fast along with web sites with manuals. If you know where a manual is and are a afraid to post it. Let some one know here for Im sure some one will post it or I will. *I will continue to post manuals till the monitors of the web page say no more or I run out. Which ever is first and as long as there are no complaints.* I do this as a hobby and want no controversy. 

Manuals currently looking for from requests and myself.

Bf-110
Fw-190D-9
He-111
P-51D Mustang
B-24 Liberator
Junkers Ju 52
B-29
PZ 11
Ju-86
Heinkel He 219
PBY 

If not in list above then please post a reply I never know what I will find next or what some one else might find.

Last but not least I have one question for FlyboyJ. Are you tired of manuals yet?????

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2006)

No way, keep it coming my friend. The rate we're going I wouldn't be surprised to see a UFO flight manual posted here!!!


----------

